# Cleaning mold from shingle roof?



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

Does anyone have experience with cleaning mold from a shingled roof. 
What works what doesnt?


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I use bleach and water to take mold off my brick.


----------



## hoosierplugger (May 24, 2004)

Yeah, I used bleach/water mix in a garden sprayer. The bleach will make the rungs on a ladder as slick as snot though. It will take a week or so to kill the algae.

I ended up on the peak of the roof spraying down on it for safety.

Be extremely careful if you use a ladder.


----------



## stammster - temporary (Jul 20, 2009)

Use "Wet-N-Forget"


----------



## Saddle Blanket (Jul 18, 2013)

Google apple sauce cleaning roofs , it works well

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## TXXpress (May 23, 2004)

Watch it... Clorox will eat galvanized gutters and nails. Watch your over-spray.


----------



## CentexPW (Jun 22, 2004)

Only thing to kill the mold is bleach. All you need is a bleach mix some surfactant and a way to get it on the roof. 

I know Chris Tucker the Apple Roof Cleaner from Tampa . He is a hoot.

Dont waste your time with wet and forget. Snake oil. It takes a year to see results...... really?


----------



## Frontier2104 (Jul 16, 2012)

OxyClean and water in a sprayer


----------

